# Up N Up Visher vs. De Jesus



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*September 12, 2009

Blaisdell Arena,
Honolulu 

Brandon Visher vs. Issac de Jesus
Mark Oshiro vs. Fillipe Chavez
Dylan Clay vs. Koa Ramos
Harris Sarmiento vs. Michael Brightmon
Ikaika Reinhardt vs. Ben Rodriguez
Otto Hoopii vs. Lilo Nikolao
John Rosa vs. Makana Vertido
Brandon Nahaleha vs. Kevin Kuni
Jay Bolos vs. Colin Mckenzie
Vili Fonokalafi vs. Tafa Samuela
Lenny Hernandez vs. Justin Alhamvra
Bobby Kaliki vs. Kawika Jar
Sasai Pagofi vs. Endrews Fetefano*​


----------

